# Where can I find the average ASX 200 P/E ratio?



## jamieb (19 October 2008)

I often hear quoted the current average P/E ratio for the market, but have never been able to find a figure online. Anyone know a website that provides the  market average P/E (as opposed to that for a particular stock)? Thanks!


----------



## dougy (22 October 2008)

*Re: Where can I find the average ASX200 P/E ratio?*



jamieb said:


> I often hear quoted the current average P/E ratio for the market, but have never been able to find a figure online. Anyone know a website that provides the  market average P/E (as opposed to that for a particular stock)? Thanks!




Not sure if this is what you're after Jamieb, but Colin Nicholson's website has an Excel spreadsheet of ASX historical monthly PER's and Dividend Yields available for free download.

http://www.bwts.com.au/

Good luck
dougy


----------

